# Power bait fishing as per the DWR.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

4. A simple way to catch trout

>>O


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Powerbait is great to teach little kids how to fish and get them into fish quickly. I taught my little bro how to do fish using powerbait and he's now one of my best fishing buddies. 

But saying experienced anglers use powerbait? Come on. Powerbait fishing isn't 'real' fishing, in my opinion. And, it's terrible for fish. They end up swallowing the hook 90% of the time which means you're ripping out their stomach in order to remove the hook. Fish kind of need a stomach to survive. 

Fishing probably isn't a way of life for most of the people who fish in this state, like it is for me. I've had more than one relationship end because the girl accused me of loving fish more than her, and since I don't lie, I had to agree! 

The point is, powerbait is a great way to teach people to fish, but it kills fish and really shouldn't be used anywhere besides community fishing ponds. Learn how to use spinning and fly gear, and the magic of fishing will open up.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I agree Spencer,I just seen this this morning and thought it would help some of the newbies get into some fish.My wife is a cheese chucker,and although I have tried and tried to get her into flys and spinners,she cant stay out of the bottle(cheese bottle).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

To each their own. To say that people that use bait are not really fishing is like saying flying in a plane isn't really flying like a bird can. It is just one way that a person can fish and relax at the same time and you can do it on the cheap. 

Now for removing hooks, just cut the line if it isn't hooked in the lip. Quite simple. I actually caught a fish once that had digested a fly and the line attached to it and had it come out. There was a length of line out of its mouth with a swivel and a length of line out of its rear. That fish was fit and hungry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

spencerD said:


> Powerbait is great to teach little kids how to fish and get them into fish quickly. I taught my little bro how to do fish using powerbait and he's now one of my best fishing buddies.
> 
> But saying experienced anglers use powerbait? Come on. Powerbait fishing isn't 'real' fishing, in my opinion. disagree. You should read through the San Juan Shuffle post. And, it's terrible for fish. They end up swallowing the hook 90% of the time which means you're ripping out their stomach in order to remove the hook. Fish kind of need a stomach to survive. Only if a person doesn't know how to clip a line.
> 
> ...


 I tend to think that most people who use traditional baits are not there to catch and release, they are there to hook em' and cook em'. 

******************************


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I tend to think that most people who use traditional baits are not there to catch and release, they are there to hook em' and cook em'.
> 
> ******************************


Clipping a line and leaving hooks in the fish can still cause digestive problems. Doesn't for all fish, but does for a lot of them.

The point I was trying to make is this - there are different experiences you'll get when fishing. Chucking bait and hauling in a stringer to fry up on the grill is very different from the kind of fishing I do. I hit high mountain streams and ponds, and toss 95% of what I catch back. Only eat em when I'm in the mood.

I just think there's a difference between bait fishing and what I consider to be 'real fishing' - getting that alone experience up in the mountains with only the fish and mosquitoes to keep you company. That's what real fishing means to me. Guess I should have expounded more.

There's nothing wrong with bait fishing, I just support artificials more, because to me, it's a way more fun experience. But by all means I love to see people out fishing, period. It's a great way to spend time, much better than a lot of activities!


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't criticize something and someone just because it's not what you do.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

Powerbait ought to be illegal on slot limit waters such as Strawberry and Scofield. It kills pretty much all fish, and that includes those between 15 and 22 inches.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BYUHunter said:


> Powerbait ought to be illegal on slot limit waters such as Strawberry and Scofield. It kills pretty much all fish, and that includes those between 15 and 22 inches.


What about worms, crickets, grasshoppers, cheese, or any other bait that is placed on a hook?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BYUHunter said:


> Powerbait ought to be illegal on slot limit waters such as Strawberry and Scofield. It kills pretty much all fish, and that includes those between 15 and 22 inches.


 If you are implying all traditional baits be banned from slot limit fisheries, it's a bad idea. I can picture in my head all the little kids trying to cast spinners from the shore. I guarantee that will be their first and last fishing trip the parents ever take them on.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I did not post this to stir up stuff,I thought that it might be helpful,and it was put up by the DWR.Everyone fishes different,whether you are a diehard fly guy,or like spinners,or just baitfish,it all comes down to this ,we all need to be greatful for what we have in this state,and try not to abuse it.Now lets just go fishingeace:


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

Critter said:


> What about worms, crickets, grasshoppers, cheese, or any other bait that is placed on a hook?


At least other types of baits are generally fished behind a bubble or under a bobber, thus the hook is set sooner reducing the chance of a stomach hooking. Sure, a few fish are killed with worms, but I feel the rate is much lower than that of Powerbait, where they just plunk it out there and set their rod down until it starts getting drug into the lake. By that time, a stomach hooking is pretty much inevitable. Maybe the law could be no manufactured baits on said waters.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A swollen bait will happen with any and all baits, weather it is a fly or natural. The only bait that I haven't seen swollen completely is a spinner and if the fish is big enough that could be possible.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If you can see what bait I'm using you're too *^%$ close. Go away and use whatever bait you want... and while you're at it, mind your own business.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Clipping a line and leaving hooks in the fish can still cause digestive problems. Doesn't for all fish, but does for a lot of them.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is this - there are different experiences you'll get when fishing. Chucking bait and hauling in a stringer to fry up on the grill is very different from the kind of fishing I do. I hit high mountain streams and ponds, and toss 95% of what I catch back. Only eat em when I'm in the mood.
> 
> ...


Not to mention powerbait is a PITA to clean off your hands.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Not to mention powerbait is a PITA to clean off your hands.


 I never could figure out how that glitter shi+ ends up all over a person. It's embarrassing:redface: walking into a restaurant or store after a day of fishing and having the person behind the counter stare at you like a freak. Then when you finally look in a mirror and see glitter all over your face, in your hair, on your neck and on your clothing you realize what they were staring at.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh man, Lots of comments on this one.


1. First off, I didn't see in the article any discussion on how to artfully toss the empty bottle into the bushes or shoreline along with the rest of the trash that is usually left behind by some baitchuckers. (OK, just kidding) 

2. Seriously, I agree that most folks using Powerbait by techniques as discussed in the article are not too interested in C&R. And that is fine. Criticizing these folks is not terribly different than some fly fishing elitist griping about a poor schmo using nymphs under an indicator on the local "blue ribbon" AFL river. Fishing is a broad enough pursuit that there is room for all of us, regardless of how we pursue it. Nobody is making you fish with powerglop if you don't want to.

3. RE"Powerbait ought to be illegal on slot limit waters such as Strawberry and Scofield. It kills pretty much all fish, and that includes those between 15 and 22 inches. "

I love these "absolute" statements. Yes, PB used as a stationary bait left there to be swallowed is not ideal. However, studies done by the DWR on Strawberry have suggested that overall hooking mortality has been a bit less than what they expected prior to implementing the slot regs. So maybe the horror stories happen less frequently and education on proper fish handling is working. Look at a slot cutt. Most of them have multiple "war wounds" on their mouths. PB use is also not the only high risk fishing activity at a slot lake. What about deep jigging up cutts below the thermocline on a hot August day and releasing the fish into bathwater warm surface water? 

Now a confession. I use PB sometimes when I ice fish the Berry. I tip a jig with it. EVERY fish I catch doing this is hooked lightly in the snout and is safely released, same as when I tip with any other bait. 

4. RE"I never could figure out how that glitter shi+ ends up all over a person. It's embarrassing:redface: walking into a restaurant or store after a day of fishing and having the person behind the counter stare at you like a freak."

One day, I went ice fishing and had some of that on my hands. In the process of the day, I smeared the PB glitter all over my face. It was during the period when it was fashionable for women to put glitter in their makeup. My wife saw me covered with glitter that night when I came home that wasn't hers. My fishing trip got a good deal extra "scrutiny" from the home front that evening. 

5. RE" The only bait that I haven't seen swollen completely is a spinner and if the fish is big enough that could be possible. "

Sadly, I've seen fish "lunch" spinners frequently. They often will catch a treble into the cranial gill arch and can be bleeding profusely. Not good.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

5. RE" The only bait that I haven't seen swollen completely is a spinner and if the fish is big enough that could be possible. "

Sadly, I've seen fish "lunch" spinners frequently. They often will catch a treble into the cranial gill arch and can be bleeding profusely. Not good.[/QUOTE]

I like to fish with single-hook setups for that reason. Treble hooks do lots of bad things to fish sometimes, and I'm of the persuasion that releasing as many fish as possible is the way to go.

And, just a personal opinion, but I feel like the fight is better when you only have one hook holding the fish to your line. But that's just me.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

HEY!
Can't we all just get along?

/**|**\\


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's my point of view.

There are different experiences you'll get when fishing. Chucking flies and hauling in a small native trout is very different from the kind of fishing I do. I hit low elevation reservoirs along with slow, deep, canals and keep 95% of what I catch. I only release em when I'm in the mood. 

I just think there's a difference between fly fishing (or throwing hardware) and what I consider to be 'real fishing' - getting that family experience out on the lake with the worms and fish and mosquitoes and kids keeping me company. That's what real fishing means to me. Guess I should have expounded more. 

There's nothing wrong with fly fishing, I just support less restrictive means more, because to me, it's a way more fun experience. But by all means I love to see people out fishing, period -- even fly-flingers and hardware casters. It's a great way to spend time, much better than a lot of activities!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I've enjoyed reading the opinions on what makes someone an angler. I personally don't like trout fishing and will only do it when I have my nephews and nieces with me because its quick fishing and that's what it takes to entertain a child. Plus everyone has to start somewhere and it's a good foundation for them to start. I myself love bass and muskie fishing and do it very often, to the point that my wife can't park in the garage due to all my fishing gear. I don't think the bait makes the fisherman though just my opinion. 90% of the people I see using power bait are at community ponds anyways where the trout are just breeders and are going home to go in the freezer or the pan. Good to see so many people that enjoy the sport is all that matters. Back to work I go.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The worst type of fisherman is better than the best kind of golfer.......how's that for inflammatory and controversial?----------SS


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> The worst type of fisherman is better than the best kind of golfer.......how's that for inflammatory and controversial?----------SS


What if you are a fisherman and a golfer??? Ha ha


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

elkaddict11 said:


> What if you are a fisherman and a golfer??? Ha ha


Then you end up with glitter on your balls. :-|


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Some days I chuck cheese, some days I troll, some days I spin cast lures, some days I put a big ole' slab of secret meat on a catfish hook, some days I use a fly rod/reel and some days I do every one of these things in a single day. I just always figured I was fishing, never once did I consider I wasn't an angler when I changed methods. 
Of course I'm only an angler until October when duck season starts, then I'm a waterfowler.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

sawsman said:


> Then you end up with glitter on your balls. :-|


Oh man....-O,-:!:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's how I look at it..

I was introduced to fishing using bait. Velveeta, Targhee, Zekes, and worms. If it wasnt for bait, I might not have ever gained the passion for the sport.

Now days I throw flies and jigs and dont use bait, but I am not against it. I just enjoy fishing a different way now. I release most of the fish I catch and using flies makes me feel much better about the release. Plus I find it more challenging.

Enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Of course I'm only an angler until October when duck season starts, then I'm a waterfowler.


AMEN! :mrgreen:


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have mixed feelings on bait. I agree that there's some "art" lost in just flopping a worm or chunk of PB into the water behind a bubble (however, I also agree it is a very acceptable way to start kids in the sport). 

What I've been questioning is if there's any difference in attaching a little power bait to the hook on a lure (like a Kastmaster or Wedding Ring). At that point are you just back to being a bait fisherman?

And on that note, when I have had a little glob of PB on the treble hook of my lure it doesn't seem like the fish has swallowed it any deeper than if the PB wasn't there. Agree or disagree?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BYUHunter said:


> Powerbait ought to be illegal on slot limit waters such as Strawberry and Scofield. It kills pretty much all fish, and that includes those between 15 and 22 inches.


No the bait is fine, treble hooks for bait fishing should be restricted in slot limit waters. You can roll up a ball of powerbait and stick it on a worm hook just fine. You might miss a few strikes but the ones you land are easy to extract the hooks from.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

rdiddy801 said:


> What I've been questioning is if there's any difference in attaching a little power bait to the hook on a lure (like a Kastmaster or Wedding Ring). At that point are you just back to being a bait fisherman?


If not going back to "being a bait fisherman" matters to you then don't do it. You are the one that sets your "ethical" boundaries.

As for the second question, any actively retrieved jig or lure, tipped or not, will be harder to deeply swallow than a stationary glob of bait, but tipping jigs often will cause the fish to hold on a little longer, increasing the odds of a successful hookset.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

elkaddict11 said:


> What if you are a fisherman and a golfer??? Ha ha


my guess is you get really confused when you hit a water hazard. I think I would find myself trying to see if there were fish in there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

elkman said:


> my guess is you get really confused when you hit a water hazard. I think I would find myself trying to see if there were fish in there.


I can tell from personal experience a certain unremarkable golf course located along the wasatch front has +6lb browns in it. I think its ok to admit that now that the statue of limitations has run out. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you trying to catch fish with a hook and line?

CONGRATULATIONS! You're an angler!*(())*

Actively drifting a worm through the pockets of a stream or river can be incredibly productive and, most times, the fish doesn't have a chance to swallow the worm.

Anyone who is actually paying attention to their line, no matter what they're using, can get a good hook set without going too deep into the fish.

Sometimes, of course, a fish will hit the offering very aggressively or inhale it. That's mostly unavoidable and it comes with fishing.

If I'm fishing and looking to take something nice home, I'll throw out a minnow and purposely allow the fish to swallow it deep. Tell you what: the suspense of watching that line jump off the reel, not knowing what could be on the other end is every bit as satisfying to me as watching a nice fish take my lure or fly. Thrilling! Setting the hook successfully and fighting in the dinner fish is even better.

I'll never get sick of that.

I'll never get sick of throwing spinners, flies, or jigs either.

I still have times where I would rather drown a worm so I can pay attention to other things too. It's all fishing and it's all good. Sometimes, the best way to catch a fish in a particular spot might be to get a worm down on the bottom and wait for a fish to find it.

The unfortunate reality is that we're all human and humans tend to criticize other humans about pretty much everything. My Kung-Fu is better than your Kung-Fu. Snobbiness and jealousy bring out the worst in anglers. Add the perceived anonymity of the internet and things can spiral out of hand quickly.

Just fish. If you don't like how someone else fishes, don't fish that way. If you think it's causing problems, ask the biologists in charge of that water and express your concerns. They'll either help you understand the bigger picture or acknowledge the issue and take action.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We (myself, wife, son and granddaughter) just got back from a long fishing trip and visiting family in Colorado. We fished two lakes on Boulder Mountain, fished the upper and lower Fremont River, fished Oowah Lake above Moab, hit the Dolores River (main and west fork) in Colorado, fished the Uncompahgre River near Ridgway as well as Ridgway Reservoir, fished two unnamed ponds near Ridgway and fished the Colorado River in Grand Junction.

Fished with flies, spinners, bait and bobber, bottom bait, worms, powerbait, Gulp minnows, stink cheese, chicken liver and dough. I myself used 2 different fly rods, 2 spinning rods, one casting rod, and even my granddaughters Barbie rod (by the way....Barbie rods ROCK). We stood, sat, walked, waded, floated and boated.

The many fish I caught and released with flies and spinners had nothing on the few fish that my granddaughter caught with a ball of glitter bait that she picked out and got all over the place. The fish that were released into the pristine waters were no more special than a few that flopped around the feet of a 3 year old girl that giggled at the sight of them.

The true beauty of fishing is the many different techniques and opportunities that it presents. That and the fact that you can do it pretty much anywhere on earth with as many or as few as people as you want. Young, old and in-between.

Chances are, if a person doesn't like fishing they just haven't found their method yet.

Don't knock em' once they do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Plastic explosives are fun and effective.

And not complicated; just keep small aluminum boats at least 75 feet away from the charge.

:x


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Flies, spinners, powerbait, I use it all. I'm not going to be an elitist jerk about what someone is choosing to fish with.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Plastic explosives are fun and effective.
> 
> And not complicated; just keep small aluminum boats at least 75 feet away from the charge.
> 
> :x


Here's a vid of Goob's last trip out... before he started recommending the 75ft rule:






:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

My problem is not with what a person chooses to fish with, my problem is how they fish. In my personal experience bait fisherman have a sense of entitlement. It's this idea that they have the right to catch their limit EVERY TIME they go fishing, so they do. Conservation and sustainability are generally not in thier thinking. (Just read the arrguments already posted on here to prove my point.)
I'll give you a personal experience: Early this year I fished a community pond that was recently stocked with monster broodstock trout. These where absolutely beautiful fish, some of them went as big as 22-23 inches long. It didn't take before the world knew about these fish and showed up in droves to take a chance in catching one of these beauties. I figured out early that a small fly presented in the right way would produce hook-ups frequently. On a good day I could land 10-20 of these fish, give them a quick kiss and put them back. The other fly fisherman understood this and would do the same. However, I can tell you that I didn't see one bait fisherman let one of their catches go. As a matter of fact, if they already had thier limit, they would often find a way to keep more. They would hide the fish in a coat or conceal thier catch anyway they could. I watched the same 10 bait-chuckers show up at dawn, catch thier limit, leave and come back at noon, do the same, leave come back at dusk and do it all over again! This went on everyday, for weeks at a time. When I would confront them, I was often told to mind my own business or they would say they don't speak English. I called the F&G who is horribly understaffed and they would do thier best to educate, but it did very little good. 
As a matter of fact, I had several people get upset with me every time I put my catch back. Thats how opposite from conservative their thinking was! I had people begging for me to catch thier limit for them. It took 2 months for all those monsters to disappear. 
It's funny, I read a post on here how they hate the chubs in Scofield, yet how many people will keep a fish over 22 inches, because they can? How many bait fisherman will consider not fishing when water temps are too high, because hot water increases the risk of mortality? 
Empty BP bottles, styrofoam worm containers, miles and miles of discarded monofilament are a constaint problem! I never see empty fly boxes thrown to the ground (if they are they are quickly picked up, they cost too much to replace!). I know fly fisherman are not perfect, but it really seems that most of what happens to permote clean, sustainable fishing is with fly fishing organization or fly fisherman individually. Sorry bait chuckers, you've got a bad reputation to overcome.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have also noticed that most fishermen fall into two categories, those that eat what they catch and those that don't like to eat fish but fish anyway. Those that use bait usually eat their catch and quite a few fly fishermen don't like fish and don't eat them.

As for reporting those with over limits or the ones that keep coming back from home after catching a limit so they can catch another one, get their vehicle license plate number and give that to the Fish and Game. They will make a visit to the persons home to have a talk with them. They may not be able to give them a ticket but it might scare the person.


----------

